# [RANT] Commercial That Annoys You



## Ranger REG (Jun 20, 2004)

Come one! Come all! Vent your frustrations here!

Tell us... *What Commercial Annoys You?*

For me, it's that silly, off-beat Burger King commercial promoting Fire-Grilled Salad, by ... _UGOFF._ Even the sound of his voice is worse than nails raking across a chalkboard.


----------



## Krieg (Jun 20, 2004)

Quizno's and those damn undead rodents.







http://www.x-creation.com/temp/quiznos-a.wav


----------



## Gez (Jun 20, 2004)

The mere existence of advertising is more than an annoyance.

Adbusters -- because commercials are Eeeeeeevol.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 20, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Quizno's and those damn undead rodents.




YESS!!!  EVIL!!!!

Umm...  Uhh... Yeah I find them annoying also.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 20, 2004)

Those commercials for AT&T with Carrot Top.  

And a couple I thankfully haven't seen for a while....  The ones for Chili's with people singing, and the stupid one for hummers using that song about Jack being happy.  You know, the one where the kid makes a "hummer" for a gocart race or something and cheats by leaving the course, and they make it sound like it's a good thing.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jun 20, 2004)

> Those commercials for AT&T with Carrot Top.




 Agreed. 

 I can't think of a current one right now, but I'm sure there are some. The one that comes to mind was the stupid Raisin Bran commercial from a few years ago. It’s about a guy who wakes up, apparently after a party or something. He wants some Raisin Bran. He pours a bowl. But there isn't any MILK!!    Then he looks out the window and sees a "cow" on the hill and gets an idea    The viewer is supposed to think he's about to go milk the cow to get milk. But then his friends wake up and see him and one says, "Isn't that a boy cow?" 

:rollseyes:

 I swore to never buy Raisin Bran ever again after that stupid ad. 

 "cow" isn't a species. It's Bovine. "Cows" are adult, female bovines, specifically those that have given birth. A "boy cow" is as stupid as saying a "boy woman" 

 If they had just said "Isn't that a bull?" it would have been all right. But "boy cow" is so asinine and urbanite it just pissed me off.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jun 20, 2004)

Did somebody call?

While I am tempted to say 'all' I do remember a few commericals that I liked (there was a Nike one that showed a bungee jumper jumping with his Nike's on and he falls to his death but the Nikes stay attached to the bungee cord - the tagline was Nikes - they grip a little better than your average shoe, I like it becasue they just demonstrated that they most certainly do not do that and possibly someone was killed    )

For most hated, hmmm.  I think I'll go with - whatever interrupts my favourite TV show.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is my list of mutted commercials:
Carrot Top commercials
Old Navy commercials (they mostly just scare me, really)
Commercials where people sing off key (Chilis)
New Pizza Hut commercials (I wouldn't mind them, cause I love the muppets, but that woman on them is annoying)
Quiznos just freaks me out.

I'm sure there are more, which is surprising cause I really don't watch much tv.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 20, 2004)

Any of those HORRIBLE McDonald's "_I'm lovin' it!_" ads.  You know what?  *I am NOT loving it!* See!  Correct grammar, you corporate assh*les!  Stupid cigar-puffing twits assuming that all us non-_rich-by-charging-way-too-much-for-a-hamburger-that-tastes-like-masking-tape_ people all speak a mix of 'urban slang' and ebonics.  DEATH TO THEM ALL!  Preferrably by a combination of sandpaper and lemon juice...

I don't know if you people not in the tri-state area have to deal with these stupid Ditech commercials.  You are very lucky if you don't!  Some obese loan officer moron hands these people a huge stack of paperwork, sees them run off to get a loan from some site on the net, and then screams "LOST ANOTHER LOAN TO DITECH!"  We get the message!!!  STOP THAT ALREADY!!

Any commerical that shows someone comsume a beverage and then suddenly get transported halfway around the world to participate in some inane sport involving a board and either snow or pavement.  AGH!

X-treme advertising!  It's not just Jello anymore, it's XTREME Jello!  Not Corn Nuts, but CORN GONE WRONG!  Does the food try to jump out of the package and then force itself down my throat?  I THINK NOT!  Then it is by no means _*E*XTREME_!


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 20, 2004)

Nike ran a magazine ad for their air dri-goat shoe awhile back:

"  Fortunately the Air Dri-Goat features a patented goat-like outer sole for increased traction so you can taunt mortal injury without actually experiencing it. Right about now you're probably asking yourself "How can a trail running shoe with an outer sole designed like a goat's hoof help me avoid compressing my spinal cord into a Slinky on the side of some unsuspecting conifer, thereby rendering me a drooling, misshapen non-extreme-trail-running husk of my former self, forced to roam the earth in a motorized wheelchair with my name embossed on one of those cute little license plates you get at carnivals or state fairs, fastened to the back?"  "

   Needless to say, they got a lot of bad press over this. I will never by Nike products again. It reminds of the time when Bill Maher compared mentally disabled people to pets. Granted, he's always been an idiot, but that made him even more so.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jun 20, 2004)

Top on my list current is the stupid Fanta ad at the movie theater. (I think I saw it on TV, too.) Annoys me to no end.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 20, 2004)

Man, those Ditech commercials are terrible!  And there's a special place in hell for the writers of those Fanta commercials.

Oh, and Ao, if I'm thinking of the same commercial, that woman in the Pizza Hut commercials is Jessica Simpson.

There's a commercial for a car, I forget what kind, where it's owner breaks it's leg and the car does nothing but bitches and moans the entire commercial.  It's terrible and annoying, and I usually change the channel.

Also, any commercial for an upcoming "mini-series" by SFC.  Mainly, the fact that they show the same one _every_ commercial break.  I saw so many commercials for _Five Days to Midnight_ that I purposefully didn't watch it.  You know, maybe if they advertised _Farscape_ even a tenth as much as that damn "mini-series", then the numbers wouldn't have sagged.  Idiots.

A minor advertising thing... a four hour, two-part movie is not a mini-series.  _Roots_ was a mini-series.  It bugs me to no end to see these advertised as such.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2004)

Male enhancement/disfunction ads - they have one where everyone is singing in the street, dancing and all.  If a street had that many problems they are living on Three Mile Island!  And the warnings, erections lasting for three or more hours, see a doctor, no wanted everyone can see a difference in someone taking them!  

I do like the "This is Bob" ad!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 20, 2004)

I hate hate HATE those "This is Bob" ads!  I hereby call for the execution of Bob, his creepy "Black Hole Sun" smile, and his gargantuan man-unit!

 Also, anything with Jessica Simpson.  I don't understand why people find her hot, her face looks withered.  When I saw that one with her and the Muppets I just about puked.  Thanks for raping my childhood, Disney Co.  Ms. Piggy looks better than her.

 Any car commercial with techno music gives me that "Elvis Presley when Robert Goulet's on TV" feeling.  KAPOW!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 20, 2004)

*shudder*

In Atlanta, at least, there is this painful, seemingly two-minute long commercial that was advertising something like cable TV or something.  It's like, "They're taking your money.  We don't just think it's bad.  We think it's _piggish_."

And then, out of a cable truck, jump a dozen huge swine, and . . . oh God, the memory *shudder* . . . and they start singing, "Who let the pigs in?" to the tune of Who Let the Dogs Out.  If the add was 30 seconds long, I . . . I might not want to kill them.   But it goes on, and on, and on, like they just thought it was hi-ing-larious to show huge fat pigs running around a neighborhood, terrorizing families, while singing one of the most annoying songs ever.

I'd, like, be watching Farscape at 4 in the morning, and this commercial would come on, and I'd change the channel.  I'd come back in a minute, to make sure I didn't miss Farscape, and that bleeping commercial would still be on.  It does seem as if Sci-Fi wants to drive viewers away from Farcape.  I'd typically miss the first part of 3 or 4 segments a night, due to me changing the channel at that god-awful, pigpen, diarhettic slop of a commercial.



However, I actually liked the Chilis commercials.  The people were obviously having fun singing, and the music wasn't that bad.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

The Fanta ads annoy me, as well.  As do the stupid Girls Gone Wild ads on during Stern.  At least change the music every once in a while, jeez.  And the Bob ads which someone else mentioned.  They scare me.

I rather like the Quizno's commercials.  Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 20, 2004)

I haven't seen it in a while here, but they used to run a highly annoying ad for Kinder eggs (chocolate eggs with a small toy inside you get to assemble after you've eaten the chocolate). The ad *would* just have been another insipid ad with a mother making her children/family happy with whatever goods the ad is for, had it not been for the atrocious dubbing - one of the kids had a *very* strong Scanian (Scania = the southernmost part of Sweden) accent, while the rest of the family was accent-free. It would be like having the rest of the family having a mild Californian accent, and then the kid lets loose with the broadest Scottish accent you've heard.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 21, 2004)

Those Quiznos ads are just weird.  I want to know how something like that gets approved.

Wicket - we had a similar ad in Kansas City (the piggish concept), but ours didn't sound quite so obnoxious.  I barely remember them.

I like the Sonic ads, with the two guys.  Some of them are pretty funny, but a few are quite annoying.  I don't like the ones where they drive through other restaurants drive throughs and make fun of their food.  I think those are dumb. 

The other ones I really hate are these damned "hemi" ads.  "Can you say Hemi?"  "Good".  Bah.

My favorite ads used to be those Discovery Channel ads with the really bad special effects.  Like, the Mosquito  "Hey Mosquito!"  "Hello, Mosquito"  I just loved those.


----------



## Krieg (Jun 21, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> ...chocolate eggs with a small toy inside you get to assemble after you've eaten the chocolate...



Now there's a lawsuit just waiting to happen! lol



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> Those Quiznos ads are just weird. I want to know how something like that gets approved.



Probably because Quizno's is pretty far down on the fast foodchain. Those ads generated a lot of publicity for the company and as the old saying..."there's no such thing as bad publicity".

Unfortunately that probably means we'll see more atrocities like it in the future. *shudder*


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 21, 2004)

Y'know, maybe those damned Fanta commericals wouldn't be so bad if they were advertising lingerie instead of fizzy soda.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 21, 2004)

Those Fanta ads are terrible.

The pig ads are running in our area now.  They're for satelite TV over cable.  "Don't be a cable pig!"  Well, satelite people, after that horrible commercial I'd have to be a Stepford Wife to get your services, so I guess that backfired.

Oh, and the ads for the drug Crestor, narrated by Patrick Stewart and written in bad, bad Dr. Suess parody.  I dive for the remote to mute the TV during those.


----------



## Mercule (Jun 21, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Any of those HORRIBLE McDonald's "_I'm lovin' it!_" ads. You know what? *I am NOT loving it!* See! Correct grammar, you corporate assh*les! Stupid cigar-puffing twits assuming that all us non-_rich-by-charging-way-too-much-for-a-hamburger-that-tastes-like-masking-tape_ people all speak a mix of 'urban slang' and ebonics. DEATH TO THEM ALL! Preferrably by a combination of sandpaper and lemon juice...



Amen, brother!  Those commercial saps all desire for McDonald's from me.  Whoever brainstormed them should be fired and blacklisted from the industry.

There was a commercial about a year ago that I hated more, but I seem to have blocked it from my mind.  So, the best thing I can say about the "I'm lovin' it" commercials is that it doesn't cause psychosis.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh.  Any commercial for a medication that tells you to contact your doctor to find out if XXX is right for you, but never tells you what the hell it does.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> "cow" isn't a species. It's Bovine. "Cows" are adult, female bovines, specifically those that have given birth. A "boy cow" is as stupid as saying a "boy woman"




*cow*
_n._
1. The mature female of cattle of the genus _Bos_. 
2. The mature female of other large animals, such as whales, elephants, or moose. 
*3. A domesticated bovine of either sex or any age.*

Looks fine to me...

-Hyp.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 21, 2004)

Commercials are a pet peeve for me. I want to punch smilin' Bob everytime those commercials come on. The pepto-bismol commercial with that damn song really gets to me too. The dancing, please stop the dancing!  The fanta commercials are horrible too. And I hope the creators of those "I'm lonin' it." commercials burn in hell. It's gotten to the point I just automatically mute my tv when they go to a commercial break, it has become a reflex. A lot of the problem I have with them is they seem to be predicated on the belief that people are incredibly stupid. Like, survived-a-nuclear-blast stupid.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't have TV. Can I get a description of the Quizno's commercial? I am intrigued.


----------



## jasper (Jun 21, 2004)

Im not mad at the creators because they are getting paid to create them. Now the ad exec who buy the ads. Into the ocean with the lawyers.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 21, 2004)

Any of the Hummer commercials. As if driving a huge beast of a gas hog isn't irritating enough, they act as if being obnoxious while driving the damn truck is cool, because you've got a big truck and everyone will let you get away with it. 

    Sorry, but anything that is built like a tank and needs to have an extra safety grill built _underneath_ the front end so it won't crush a normal sized car in an accident doesn't belong on the road. 

    I hate Hummers.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 21, 2004)

- Any McDonald's commercial - I haven't seen a tolerable one yet.
- Any Pizza Hut commercial - I haven't seen a tolerable one yet.
- Any milk commercial (why are they always so incredibly insipid?).
- loads of others that I (thankfully) don't remember right now.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't smoke, and can't stand smoking, but the most recent set of "the truth" anti-smoking public service announcements were really, really awful.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 22, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> The mere existence of advertising is more than an annoyance.
> 
> Adbusters -- because commercials are Eeeeeeevol.



Did you just advertise "Adbuster"?


----------



## Krieg (Jun 22, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I don't have TV. Can I get a description of the Quizno's commercial? I am intrigued.



In my original post I placed a link to an .mp3 of the song from the commercial. Play the music, look at the pic I posted & imagine those little smashed rodents popping in and out of the frame like some demented puppet show...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 22, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't smoke, and can't stand smoking, but the most recent set of "the truth" anti-smoking public service announcements were really, really awful.



I forgot about those. I also forgot about the Dr. Scholl's commercials. "Are you jellin'?" "Like a felon." WTF does that mean??? I feel bad for the actors trying to get into the entertainment industry having to be in these things.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 23, 2004)

Mentos breath mints--Every time I see those commercials I want to punch everyone in them.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *What Commercial Annoys You?*



 For your own sake, don't get me started on this.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Mentos breath mints--Every time I see those commercials I want to punch everyone in them.




Heh, you oughtta hear one of my friends go off on these.  I'd write it, but it's non-Grandma friendly.  Very.  Very.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 23, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Mentos breath mints--Every time I see those commercials I want to punch everyone in them.




Gosh, you just aren't very FAFOL at all today, are you?

-Hyp.


----------



## Krieg (Jun 23, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't smoke, and can't stand smoking, but the most recent set of "the truth" anti-smoking public service announcements were really, really awful.



Agreed. Don't be the protestor kid that everyone wants to beat up! lol


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 23, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Gosh, you just aren't very FAFOL at all today, are you?
> 
> -Hyp.




Hrrnh....  

Why, when I read that, do I picture a smurf grinning at me maniacally while holding those durned mints right next to his face?


----------



## knitnerd (Jun 23, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Come one! Come all! Vent your frustrations here!
> 
> Tell us... *What Commercial Annoys You?*
> 
> For me, it's that silly, off-beat Burger King commercial promoting Fire-Grilled Salad, by ... _UGOFF._ Even the sound of his voice is worse than nails raking across a chalkboard.




       The Coke Easy-Pour bottle commercial. It is easier to pick up because it is smaller and holds less, but costs more. How dumb do they think we are?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 23, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Why, when I read that, do I picture a smurf grinning at me maniacally while holding those durned mints right next to his face?




Aww, c'mon... when you recognise my Extreme Freshness, there's no way you can possibly stay mad at me... 

-Hyp.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 23, 2004)

From my column a few months ago:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> While watching Conan last night with Rachel, we happened across a commercial for Sunsetter Retractable Awnings. Now, there's a comfortable pattern to commercials like these; they usually begin with some sort of pre-purchase testimonial by a customer about why their life was unliveable until they bought the product. Usually it's in black-and-white, featuring Customer Woman getting very frustrated over some trivial activity. In this particular ad, a woman was discussing at length the problems she had with her old patio table's umbrella while trying to entertain their good friends, the "Mackenzies". Then, the camera pans over the table to show the "Mackenzies", who just so happen to be _very Asian._
> 
> Now, far be it from me to generalize. I'm sure in the entire world you can probably find enough Asian MacSomethings to fill your average-sized VFW hall, even if you choose not to include people who got the name from marrying the caucasian Mr. MacSomething. But don't you think, just maybe, this is a little quirkier than a commercial for retractable awnings needs to be?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 23, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Mentos breath mints--Every time I see those commercials I want to punch everyone in them.




_Du-be-du-wa-Du-WAHHHHH_ (kahuna burger complusivly sings the old mentos theme to herself for next half hour.....) 

I liked the old ones of those, I haven't really seen as many of the new ones. I found the Quiznos comercials oddly compelling, especially the one about bringing in any coupon...

Now one I haven't seen mentioned (probably because its local) are the Comcast comercials for "on demand". They feature this incredibly annoying guy who randomly accosts strangers and integrates himselves into their lives to promote on demand in a way that makes most jehovah's witnesses look retiring and shy. I've developed a serious aversion reflex to any of these commercials (which tend to start outside out of focus video stores, probably leading to some sort of pychological trauma next time I drive by a generic video store in the rain...) and freak out if I can't find the remote when one comes on.... they are that bad. 

I kinda like the kid with the soapbox hummer commercial. At least he's taking his 'hummer' OFF ROAD unlike the vast majority of overpaid twits who will buy those obscinities.... (cough cough). That and the "asteroid's hummer" one are cute.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 23, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> _Du-be-du-wa-Du-WAHHHHH_ (kahuna burger complusivly sings the old mentos theme to herself for next half hour.....)




Ahh, see?  _She's_ Fresh And Full Of Life!

-Hyp.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 23, 2004)

ever get that not so fresh feeling.... douche commercials tick me off.


GE commercials tick me off too... esp the one with a gamer geek sporting his d02 books.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jun 23, 2004)

If you have a "Menards" hardware store in your area you know of the annoying old man in the commercial of which I speak. I thought at one point he was dying and had to retire or something but no, he's back.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 24, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Ahh, see?  _She's_ Fresh And Full Of Life!
> 
> -Hyp.




Grruhh... 

This is what's called cruel and unusual, Hyp.

Whenever I picture those guys giving those smug smirks at the end of the commercial I just want to splash acid in their faces...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 24, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Whenever I picture those guys giving those smug smirks at the end of the commercial I just want to splash acid in their faces...




Yes, you've made your unFreshness abundantly clear 

-Hyp.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 24, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Yes, you've made your unFreshness abundantly clear
> 
> -Hyp.




_"What happened to you?"_

*"ugh, I accidentally sat on a guy's groceries on the bus..."*

_"He beat you up because you sat on his groceries?"_

*"Well, actually he didn't hit me until I tried to lighten the mood with a Mentos"*

_"OOH, the Fresh-Maker!"_


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, I could really stand to be FAFOL right now... what I wouldn't give for the mighty Excalibur of candies right now...


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 24, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Man, I could really stand to be FAFOL right now... what I wouldn't give for the mighty Excalibur of candies right now...




What, you mean Altoids?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 24, 2004)

Those "Truth About Smoking" commercials are so irritating that I'd consider becoming a smoker just out of spite.

The "Smilin' Bob" commercials also suck hard.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 25, 2004)

My friend Mike and I were watching a Mentos comercial and he turns to me with a gleam in his eye. "Do you realize that I could be having sex with another woman and if my wife catches me, I'll just pull a tube of Mentos off the bedside table. And she'll say, 'Oh, he's not an adulterer; he's a wacky funster!' Then everybody would throw their head back and laugh."


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> GE commercials tick me off too... esp the one with a gamer geek sporting his d02 books.



Um, _d20_ books.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

I dislike political commercials.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 25, 2004)

You know, I saw one of those Sierra Mist commercials recently, and it gave me an idea for one that D&D players would enjoy...

Shot of a typical D&D-style adventurer walking through the desert.  He's sweating like a pig and his canteen is empty.  He looks like he's gonna drop dead of dehydration and heat stroke at any minute.  Suddenly, a white dragon flies overhead and uses its breath on the adventurer, leaving him covered in frost with icicles hanging off his extremities.  The adventurer breathes a sigh of gratification, and the narrator suddenly says "Yeah, it's kinda like that.  Try cold, refreshing Sierra Mist."

Yes, I think of strange things when I'm bored.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Jun 25, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> You know, I saw one of those Sierra Mist commercials recently, and it gave me an idea for one that D&D players would enjoy...
> 
> Shot of a typical D&D-style adventurer walking through the desert.  He's sweating like a pig and his canteen is empty.  He looks like he's gonna drop dead of dehydration and heat stroke at any minute.  Suddenly, a white dragon flies overhead and uses its breath on the adventurer, leaving him covered in frost with icicles hanging off his extremities.  The adventurer breathes a sigh of gratification, and the narrator suddenly says "Yeah, it's kinda like that.  Try cold, refreshing Sierra Mist."
> 
> Yes, I think of strange things when I'm bored.




lol! Nice!

The commercial that just changes my mood from my current show, is that one by *Six Flags Magic Mountian* with the old disturbing guy (I know it's make-up) who drives up on a buss and starts dancing to that horrible, horrible, trance track. It's so annoying, that I either A. Mute it or B. Leave the room. no joke.


----------



## Turanil (Jun 28, 2004)

I sold my TV long ago, so I would see no more commercial for all my life. Fortunately there is no commercials on enworld... or is there?


----------



## Thief of Always (Jun 28, 2004)

The new Sonic commercials with the two guys are really bothering me. At first it was annoying, but now it's about as horrible as Baby Looney Tunes.


----------



## Turanil (Jun 28, 2004)

There is also that commercial about spending several hours on Enworld and getting a PDF for free...


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 28, 2004)

So shortly after reading this thread, I saw a new (to me) commercial that was horrifying even on first veiwing. It was for pepto bismol, and involved obviously very hard up 'actors' doing a little macarena-esq dance acting out the list of symptoms this lovely pink swamp muck treats, as said symptoms were sung followed by "Hey! Pepto Bismol!" 

it was wrong beyond all imagining. Usually I have to see a bad commercial a couple of times before I need to change the channell on it, but I was lunging for the remote about halfway through the spot the first time I ever saw it....

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Villano (Jun 29, 2004)

Strangley, I enjoy those little Quiznos rodents.  I think I like them because they're just so bizarre.  I also like the Fanta commercials because, well, I think everyone knows why a guy would like them.*   

As to ones I hate, add me to the Mentos, Pepto Bismol, and Dietech lists.  There's also that one for, I think, Invention Submissions with those terrible actors talking about how someone stole their ideas ("Snap your tumbs and turn on the lights, that was my idea!"  "All my friends said I was crazy with my spaghetti pot and strainer.  But, if I had my patent, I'd be rich!").

I can't help but be reminded of an episode of Married, With Children when Peg says that Al's sole brush with greatness was when he was sitting on the couch years ago and said, "I wish there was a way to turn on the TV from here."

When someone finally invents a flying car, I hope Inventions Submissions call me up so I can go on TV and say, "A flying car?  That was my idea!  If I had that patent, I'd be rich!"

And infomercials.  Any infomercial.  The actors in them always portray complete morons in order to make the products look useful.  "Tired of making omelets the old fashioned way?"  Then they show an actor struggling as they attempt to get everything out of the cupboards at once.  And I mean everything.  Frying pan, blender, mixer, waffle iron, wok, rice cooker, etc..   Of course, the idiot drops it and the annoying annoucer exclaims, "Oh, no!" 

Or, more accurately, "Oooooooohhhhh, no!"


*Anyone else reminded of short-lived (in the US, at least) kid's show host Xuxa when watching those Fanta ads?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 29, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> Strangley, I enjoy those little Quiznos rodents.  I think I like them because they're just so bizarre.




"Somethin' weeeeird about them pan-guins..."

I have no idea if Bluebird CCs are an international product or not...

-Hyp.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> So shortly after reading this thread, I saw a new (to me) commercial that was horrifying even on first veiwing. It was for pepto bismol, and involved obviously very hard up 'actors' doing a little macarena-esq dance acting out the list of symptoms this lovely pink swamp muck treats, as said symptoms were sung followed by "Hey! Pepto Bismol!"
> 
> it was wrong beyond all imagining. Usually I have to see a bad commercial a couple of times before I need to change the channell on it, but I was lunging for the remote about halfway through the spot the first time I ever saw it....
> 
> Kahuna Burger



Why did you have to remind me? Make the hurting stop!!!


----------



## Villano (Jun 30, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Somethin' weeeeird about them pan-guins..."
> 
> I have no idea if Bluebird CCs are an international product or not...
> 
> -Hyp.




Considering I have no idea what your quote means, I'd guess "no".


----------



## Caspian Moon Prince (Jun 30, 2004)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> The commercial that just changes my mood from my current show, is that one by *Six Flags Magic Mountian* with the old disturbing guy (I know it's make-up) who drives up on a buss and starts dancing to that horrible, horrible, trance track. It's so annoying, that I either A. Mute it or B. Leave the room. no joke.




We have that same commericial here in Georgia, but just for plain ol' Six Flags. You can hate that commercial??? I usually do a little dance in my chair (not a pretty sight) when it comes on.

There are several that I cannot stand.

-One is for a local bankruptcy lawyer, who at the very end of the commercial says "Debt relief, settlement protection"(a pause) "Debt relief, settlement protection". Yep he says it twice..grrr.

-Another is for a new weather forecasting system that has been put in at a local Fox channel affiliate. The meteorologist in the commerical does his best to immitate James T. Kirk. Add in this weird head bobbing gesture he does throughout his lines and it makes for an annoying thirty seconds.

-The commericals for the new King Arthur film that say "The real story of King Arthur." Yeah, mmm hmm I'm sure it is. I can handle the roman armor, the dual-weilding lancelot, and even the barbarian archer queen Guinevere, but saying it is somehow historically accurate is the greatest insult to my intelligence I've seen in a while. While we are at it, I say the next Robin Hood movie should have him carrying  an Ak-47, Little John should have a grenade launcher, and the merry men should have uzis and call that "The real story of Robin Hood"... 

-Oh, just remembered another one. A commerical for a local flooring store has these old people, who look to be employees for the store, playing this dumb game of flooring sample go-fish. Then at the very end they all throw their samples into the middle at the same time for some reason.

Let's just say that all the local commericals here are horrid, as are any commerical that includes Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Krieg (Jun 30, 2004)

Caspian Moon Prince said:
			
		

> -One is for a local bankruptcy lawyer, .../snip/....



That's all you had to say.


----------



## Xath (Jul 1, 2004)

Mog Elffoe said:
			
		

> Mentos breath mints--Every time I see those commercials I want to punch everyone in them.



http://clanid.gamedaemons.net/

That'll cheer you up.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jul 1, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Those "Truth About Smoking" commercials are so irritating that I'd consider becoming a smoker just out of spite.



 That makes sense, since they're really funded by the tobacco companies.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 2, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> Strangley, I enjoy those little Quiznos rodents.  I think I like them because they're just so bizarre.



Check out their debut here. The site has a number of silly little bits, as well.

As for commercials, just about anything Coors spits up on the airwaves gets me ranting.


----------



## Dr. Harry (Jul 2, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Those commercials for AT&T with Carrot Top.
> 
> And a couple I thankfully haven't seen for a while....  The ones for Chili's with people singing, and the stupid one for hummers using that song about Jack being happy.  You know, the one where the kid makes a "hummer" for a gocart race or something and cheats by leaving the course, and they make it sound like it's a good thing.




I always imagine a line across the bottom, reading "MSRV as shown, $34,718"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 3, 2004)

Those commercials for Nokia Wireless or something about two-way messaging that have the old people grinding on each other and stuff.  Not truly annoying, but disturbing as all get-out...


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 3, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> I can't think of a current one right now, but I'm sure there are some. The one that comes to mind was the stupid Raisin Bran commercial from a few years ago. It’s about a guy who wakes up, apparently after a party or something. He wants some Raisin Bran. He pours a bowl. But there isn't any MILK!!    Then he looks out the window and sees a "cow" on the hill and gets an idea    The viewer is supposed to think he's about to go milk the cow to get milk. But then his friends wake up and see him and one says, "Isn't that a boy cow?"
> 
> ...




Most cattle ranchers in oklahoma would laugh you off their land if you called tehm bovines. That may be their correct name, but cattle is the typical word used. Even cattle ranchers, however, call them *cows* be they male, female, or neuter. Sorry, just grew up around cattle people and find this rant a little overboard considering even people here in texas call them cows;P


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 3, 2004)

My current one is a Honda ad that talks about how some guy who buys his car with a six year payment plan thinks he's doing good, then they show this cute smirking girl who was "smarter" and leased her Honda for $199 per month and how in three years she can get a new Honda, while the idiot guy still has three years of payments left.

Yeah, and in three more years, you know what she has?  *NOTHING* except more lease payments!  The guy at least in six years OWNS his car and doesn't have to make any more payments.

Oh, and up here in the Boston area, the KFC ads with doofus Red Sox player Kevin Millar swinging a drumstick like a bat and imitating Carlton Fisk hitting his famous home run.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2004)

I can't think of a commercial I like, but I really can't stand advertisements that try to get an impulse purchase (mostly by phone) for some overpriced product.


----------



## Villano (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll add another one, the Diet Coke commercial with Adrian Brody.  Someone yells, "Hey, Brody!", then he opens a can of Coke and these little bubbles follow him around as he walks around the city.  I can't explain exactly why I hate this commercial.


----------



## evildm (Jul 3, 2004)

- That horrible Chiclets at with the japanese girls singing while some guy who can't moderate his voice attempts to translate. 

- The ambulance chaser ("injury lawyer") ads here for Celino & Barnes in NY trying their best to act sincere, complete with sappy music.

- The Skittles ad with the rapping grandma who bares her breasts at her grandson (I'm not kidding. I wish I were). 

- Valu Home Hardware or something. Local hardware store in NY with terrible ads. Features disturbingly bad "dancing" at the end of every ad.

- Bad Boy furniture. Local thing. Terrible ads that feature the somewhat-scary ex-mayor of Toronto's son. Now they have CG that looks as if it was made in the early 90s. 

There's more, but I can't remember any right now. That might be a good thing though.


----------



## Xath (Jul 4, 2004)

You know what commercials I love?  The Citibank identity theft commercials.  They are soooooo well done.


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jul 4, 2004)

I hate the pharmaceutical commercials for all those damn pills, with glossed over side effects like "liver failure, death and/or diarrehea." But in particular, I hate the new commercial that has people saying defeatist comments like: "I don't want to be a famous artist, I just want to hold a paintbrush with less pain" --- which translates in my mind as "I want to be a loser who doesn't stick it out from the crowd and never does anything with my life." IMO, if you pick up a paintbrush, you should have _aspirations_ to be a great at painting (not necessarily museum great, but good enough to sell your work if you wanted) or else you really have no business even lifting that brush at all. Go do something else you could be great at... Why people are willing to accept mediocrity for themselves and their loved ones is beyond me when there is clearly a choice. 

These kinds of commercials are dangerous, because they brainwash people into thinking they're losers and damn lucky just to be able to take a stupid, overpriced pill that may cripple or kill them because it hasn't been tested properly, and the side effects not adequately revealed to them beforehand. Those drug companies spend billions marketing their crap every year and a drug commercial is on TV every 60 seconds. Doctors are in on the conspiracy to mass-medicate the public, too. They get bribes from the drug companies to push certain pills on their patients. What you are prescribe from one doctor to another for the same symptoms could differ greatly, depending on which drug company's pocket each doctor is in. The drug companies figure it's cheaper to settle lawsuits from victims of their products than spend a few extra years testing them --- it's better for their stockholders to get it out quick... screw the poor suckers that actually take the damn drug. And have you noticed that there are no new cures coming out? That's because there's no money in cures for the drug companies --- everything is about "symptom management"! So you're stuck taking their stupid, dangerous pills the rest of your life if you catch something. And they're making up new diseases like "nervous anxiety disorder" so they can get doctors to prescribe their pills more for conditions that may not warrant medication. Their goal is to get the world hooked on their (legal) drugs and damn the consequences. Plus, they are price-fixing in the US and lobbying to limit Americans access to their (lower-priced) pills shipped in from other countries. It's a national travesty.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 4, 2004)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> I hate the pharmaceutical commercials for all those damn pills, with glossed over side effects like "liver failure, death and/or diarrehea."



I like the 'and'.  Who cares about a little spot of diarrhea if you're going to DIE?

I also liked one I saw a few years back, I don't think it's on anymore, for a herpes medication.  It advised people "do not take this drug if you've been diagnosed with HIV".  You know... if I had AIDS, I'd have more important things on my mind than clearing up my herpes.  Sheesh.

I hate the ones that give the side effect as "certain sexual side effects".  Lots of room for some not-so-nice effects, there...


----------



## Aeric (Jul 4, 2004)

*Spongmonkeys!*



			
				John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I don't have TV. Can I get a description of the Quizno's commercial? I am intrigued.




I'll do you one better.

Here's a link to the actual commercial:

http://img.slate.msn.com/media/44/Quiznos_100k.asf

And here's a link to the original video that the creator modified to make the commerical:

http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song/

The guy who did that commercial has a video show on UK television, and he's also done a couple of TV spots for VH1 (station identification spots).

The best video he ever did was for Zepplin's Immigrant Song, involving a couple of kittens in Viking helmets and wielding axes.  It's not on his site anymore (I think he may have gotten into trouble for using the song without permission) but you can still find it on the 'net here and there.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jul 5, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Quizno's and those damn undead rodents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Copy and Paste THAT!

I can't really say what I think they look like 'cause of the Grandmother Rule.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 5, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Oh.  Any commercial for a medication that tells you to contact your doctor to find out if XXX is right for you, but never tells you what the hell it does.




There's actually a legal reason for that.  It used to be that you couldn't advertise any prescription drug in the U.S. without giving a full statement as to the drug's effects, side effects, dosages, etc.  So, you'd only ever see such ads in magazines and newspapers, where you had enough time / room to give a full page of information that only a medical professional would understand.

The law was changed a few years ago.  Now, you can advertise a prescription drug without having to give all that information, but if you do that, you also can't give the description of what the drug actually *does*.  Usually, most drug companies that pursue this path do 30-second TV ads to build name recognition, then use longer TV ads (60-second or 2-minute, which tend to only run on cable or off-hours, because they're expensive to run) and print advertising to explain more.

There's your Advertising 101 for today.  (I work at a big ad agency; I was actually quite pleased to see that only one of our office's advertising has been listed so far...)


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jul 5, 2004)

Thief of Always said:
			
		

> The new Sonic commercials with the two guys are really bothering me. At first it was annoying, but now it's about as horrible as Baby Looney Tunes.




You know what's worse than that? I see the durned Sonic commercials all the time, and yet there's not one anywhere near me.

Same with Sierra Mist, they don't sell it in my county (except at KFC and Taco Bell) and yet the commercials never stop.

The Truth commercials are the only one's that consistently bug me.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 5, 2004)

*I have to nitpick this one...*



			
				Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> "cow" isn't a species. It's Bovine. "Cows" are adult, female bovines, specifically those that have given birth.






			
				Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Most cattle ranchers in oklahoma would laugh you off their land if you called tehm bovines. That may be their correct name, but cattle is the typical word used. Even cattle ranchers, however, call them *cows* be they male, female, or neuter. Sorry, just grew up around cattle people and find this rant a little overboard considering even people here in texas call them cows;P




Actually, bovine is not the correct term.  The word "bovine" is an adjective, and as such is used to _describe_ the animal, not to name it.  A yak is a bovine animal, as is a domestic cow, or an ancient auroch.  There is actually, to the best of my knowledge, no singular neuter term in the English language that refers to an animal of the species _Bos taurus_.  The closest we have is "cattle," which is not a species-specific term, and only exists in the plural.

The only correct way, then, to refer to these animals is by calling them _Bos taurus_.  However, since nobody is going to do that, it doesn't matter what you call them because they're all the wrong word.  Cow is as good a word as you're going to find in English.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 5, 2004)

*On topic this time...*



			
				Iron Chef said:
			
		

> These kinds of commercials are dangerous, because they brainwash people into thinking they're losers and damn lucky just to be able to take a stupid, overpriced pill that may cripple or kill them because it hasn't been tested properly, and the side effects not adequately revealed to them beforehand.




Half the ads I see on American media are for prescription drugs.  The other half are for class-action lawsuits against prescription drug companies.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jul 5, 2004)

That Quiznos - rat-monkey ad is apparently a hit.

One of their earlier ones makes me sick at just the sound of their name. It featured this businesswoman (cute, too), talking to some man. She then stops, pulls a wrapper out of a trashcan, and starts licking it.

The idea apparently being, that Quiznos is so good, you'll want to lick their discarded wrappers that have been in a public garbage can for days.

Now, personally, I don't understand the logic of associating your food with garbage and singing mishapen-rats, other than it's hard to forget. Sure, I know their name, but the mention of their name makes me want to literally vommit. Good for an emetic, bad for a food chain.

There's actually a similar series of commercials for Hardees that I don't like. One where a skanky looking woman licks something or other off the face of a guy. Might have been better if she didn't look like that disease ridden prostitute from South Park, but still, I think food should be, you know, clean.


----------



## Pierce (Jul 5, 2004)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> There's actually a similar series of commercials for Hardees that I don't like. One where a skanky looking woman licks something or other off the face of a guy. Might have been better if she didn't look like that disease ridden prostitute from South Park, but still, I think food should be, you know, clean.




Argh - the Hardee's Thickburger campaign is sooooo bad.  I don't know if they're targeting the "Southern culture" here or what, but the actor in each one is some kind of blue-collar good-ole-boy who's simply amazed that Hardee's can make a good hamburger.  I mean, they make it sound equivalent to figuring out how to split the atom.  Urgh.  The kicker is that according to my friends who've had one, those Thickburgers are really pretty good.  Not to be an epicurial snob, I rarely eat fast food so I haven't tried one.  Of course, simply using the phrase _epicurial snob_ makes me one, don't it? 

But count me in as a spong monkey fan.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 5, 2004)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> You know what's worse than that? I see the durned Sonic commercials all the time, and yet there's not one anywhere near me.
> 
> Same with Sierra Mist, they don't sell it in my county (except at KFC and Taco Bell) and yet the commercials never stop.



Same thing here. I hate going to fast food places just to get a drink, and I very rarely eat at either of those places, so I don't get to drink Sierra mist often. And I'd like to try Sonic's food, but there isn't one anywhere near me.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 9, 2004)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> I hate the pharmaceutical commercials for all those damn pills, with glossed over side effects like "liver failure, death and/or diarrehea." But in particular, I hate the new commercial that has people saying defeatist comments like: "I don't want to be a famous artist, I just want to hold a paintbrush with less pain" --- which translates in my mind as "I want to be a loser who doesn't stick it out from the crowd and never does anything with my life." IMO, if you pick up a paintbrush, you should have _aspirations_ to be a great at painting (not necessarily museum great, but good enough to sell your work if you wanted) or else you really have no business even lifting that brush at all. Go do something else you could be great at... Why people are willing to accept mediocrity for themselves and their loved ones is beyond me when there is clearly a choice.
> 
> These kinds of commercials are dangerous, because they brainwash people into thinking they're losers and damn lucky just to be able to take a stupid, overpriced pill that may cripple or kill them because it hasn't been tested properly, and the side effects not adequately revealed to them beforehand. Those drug companies spend billions marketing their crap every year and a drug commercial is on TV every 60 seconds. Doctors are in on the conspiracy to mass-medicate the public, too. They get bribes from the drug companies to push certain pills on their patients. What you are prescribe from one doctor to another for the same symptoms could differ greatly, depending on which drug company's pocket each doctor is in. The drug companies figure it's cheaper to settle lawsuits from victims of their products than spend a few extra years testing them --- it's better for their stockholders to get it out quick... screw the poor suckers that actually take the damn drug. And have you noticed that there are no new cures coming out? That's because there's no money in cures for the drug companies --- everything is about "symptom management"! So you're stuck taking their stupid, dangerous pills the rest of your life if you catch something. And they're making up new diseases like "nervous anxiety disorder" so they can get doctors to prescribe their pills more for conditions that may not warrant medication. Their goal is to get the world hooked on their (legal) drugs and damn the consequences. Plus, they are price-fixing in the US and lobbying to limit Americans access to their (lower-priced) pills shipped in from other countries. It's a national travesty.




Well, as someone who works for one of these pharmaceutical companies, I will say that I don't like many of these commercials myself, but I can't say I hold with much of the rest of this rant.  

It's easy to rant about these medications, unles you happen to be one of the people who really need them.  My company makes one of the drugs that "let someone hold a paintbrush pain free."  I can tell you from people I know who have arthritis and use these drugs that they really do change their lives for the better.  Perhaps they do not now feel they need to be the next Michaelangelo, but they appreciate the ability to do things that you and I take for granted.

As for cures versus "symptom management," I can tell you that there is plenty of research going on to try and find cures, but it is not a simple thing.  Most of the diseases and disorders that need cures are extremely complex, often the mechanism for disease is not well understood, and when it is it is often a genetic basis.  We have found many cures for infectious diseases because once you eradicate the infectious agent, you have cured the problem.  Some cancers have had effective treatments devised because in many cases it is a limited number of cells that have gone haywire.  Eliminate those cells and you have cured the cancer.  Of course those people get monitored for years because if it happens to you once, it is possible you may have a genetic propensity for cancer - they cannot cure that yet.  Let's see, arthritis, MS, lupus and many other diseases are your own immune system attacking your body.  Nobody has figured out how to fix it because nobody really understands why it starts in the first place.  Outside of the brain, the real workings of the immune system are one of the biggest unknowns in the human body.  Speaking of the brain, once again the brain is not understood well enough to know how to "fix" things.  So, what does all this mean?  We can at least make things better by treating the symptoms.  Oh, but that is just the pharma companies trying to steal your money.  

OK, let's see: you want "cures" to be found (trust me, so do the majority of researchers at these companies), but that takes money to conduct the research.  Where do the companies get the money to do research?  From sales of their products.  No sales = no research.  Why does a pill that has about $1 worth of actual ingredients cost $30?  Well, its that research again.  For every product that gets onto the market, an average of 9 other products failed in their clinical trials.  Those trials cost a lot of money, and I hate to say it, but businesses need to recoup those costs or else they will no longer be there to do any research or clinical trials.  So if you really want there to be cures for more diseases one day, be glad that there are drugs being sold that do make people better and earn money for the companies that do research.  

If your wonder why we pay so much more for drugs in the US than in other countries, its all about price controls.  Other countries have them, the US does not.  If the US joins the bandwagon and imposes price controls, our drugs will be cheaper, but the pace of new discoveries will slow dramatically since the US market generates a huge amount of the money spent on research and development.  Less $ = less research.

I guess I'm tired of everyone always slamming the pharma companies.  For some reason, because people need these medications, unless the companies give the stuff away to everyone, they are seen as heartless money-grubbing evil companies.  I'm not saying that the people who run these companies are wonderful humanitarians who only have the best interest of the people at heart, but they are not out to purposely screw the people either.  The people at the top are trying to build and run their businesses, and they hope that things their company makes will continue to make the life and health of people better.  Its no different than most other companies out there.

Sorry for the lengthy post...we now return you to your typical lighthearted discussions.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 11, 2004)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> That makes sense, since they're really funded by the tobacco companies.



Link to this information?


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 11, 2004)

In addition to all of the above, may I add Matthew Lesko?  Having to endure one of his 30-second spots is cruel and unusal punishment.  His full-blown infomercials are violations of the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 11, 2004)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> In addition to all of the above, may I add Matthew Lesko?



Is that that old, hyperactive, geeky looking guy who prances around Washington DC in a Riddler outfit telling you about how to rip off the government and stuff?  Yeah, that guy's the Antichrist, or something awfully close to it.  Maybe just the Third Sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## CyberSpyder (Jul 11, 2004)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Actually, bovine is not the correct term.  The word "bovine" is an adjective, and as such is used to _describe_ the animal, not to name it.  A yak is a bovine animal, as is a domestic cow, or an ancient auroch.  There is actually, to the best of my knowledge, no singular neuter term in the English language that refers to an animal of the species _Bos taurus_.  The closest we have is "cattle," which is not a species-specific term, and only exists in the plural.
> 
> The only correct way, then, to refer to these animals is by calling them _Bos taurus_.  However, since nobody is going to do that, it doesn't matter what you call them because they're all the wrong word.  Cow is as good a word as you're going to find in English.



http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=bovine


			
				WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Link to this information?



While I don't have any link, it should be noted that it's hardly a voluntary effort by Phillip-Morris - they were ordered by the courts to pay rather absurd amounts of money to anti-tobacco organizations such as "Truth."


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jul 11, 2004)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> If your wonder why we pay so much more for drugs in the US than in other countries, its all about price controls.  Other countries have them, the US does not.  If the US joins the bandwagon and imposes price controls, our drugs will be cheaper, but the pace of new discoveries will slow dramatically since the US market generates a huge amount of the money spent on research and development.  Less $ = less research.




That's a good summary, Thornir; I've had to use something like it at my job, when I have to wind up explaining to little old ladies over the phone why, in general, (Wonderdrug) is so durned expensive.

I figure, personally, the best way to implement price controls here would be to, at the same time, subsidize R&D, to try to keep the pipeline of new medications coming.  I'm not sure how likely this would be, but having the Medicare Part D drug benefit come along will make it much more likely some form of price controls will be put into place.

Personally, I don't like the commercials our clients put out, because that means I'll be taking more calls the next week.  But that's just me.  ;-)

Brad


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Is that that old, hyperactive, geeky looking guy who prances around Washington DC in a Riddler outfit telling you about how to rip off the government and stuff?  Yeah, that guy's the Antichrist, or something awfully close to it.  Maybe just the Third Sign of the Apocalypse.



Nah, can't be the Antichrist, too crazy and hyper.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 12, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> I figure, personally, the best way to implement price controls here would be to, at the same time, subsidize R&D, to try to keep the pipeline of new medications coming.  I'm not sure how likely this would be, but having the Medicare Part D drug benefit come along will make it much more likely some form of price controls will be put into place.
> 
> Brad




That could work, except you still need money to subsidize the R&D, which would likely mean more taxes.  Pay for it one way or the other.  I guess I should stop here since this is starting to approach a political topic.

Oh, and I know its a great place for the target audience, but do there have to be so many ED products advertised during baseball games?  And is this part supposed to be a "side-effect" or a selling point?  "if you experience an [removed for Eric's grandmother, just in case] lasting more that four hours, seek immediate medical attention..."


----------



## reanjr (Jul 12, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Quizno's and those damn undead rodents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Those things are freaking scary man...

I'm serious.

I was absolutely horrified when I first saw that commercial.  Weird dead flying rodents with human faces and teeth that sang in screeching, terrifying voices.  My god.  They're tailor-made for Ravenloft.

Except I'm serious.

I can't stress enough that those things seriously freak me out.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jul 12, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Those "Truth About Smoking" commercials are so irritating that I'd consider becoming a smoker just out of spite.




Oh yeah, I hate 'em too. As if the tobacco company is responsible for the effects of smoking 

And those public service announcements for drugs and gun safety.

It's not the DRIVERS FAULT for smoking dope and then going driving! It's the dope! Ban the dope and no one will ever get killed again!

It's not the PARENTS FAULT for not teaching their children gun safety! It's the guns fault!


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 13, 2004)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Copy and Paste THAT!
> 
> I can't really say what I think they look like 'cause of the Grandmother Rule.




They are Spongmonkeys!


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 13, 2004)

Any and all commercials that market something as "rebellious".  Bah!  If it were really rebellious, no gigantic corporation would be hawking it on network TV.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jul 13, 2004)

The most annoying commercial on TV these days, to me, is the Juicy Fruit commercial (I don't know if you get it in the states). It's part of the commercial that the tune be so incredibly, mind-numbingly idiotic and annoying, which makes it even worse.

AR


----------



## RPGgirl (Jul 13, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> That's a good summary, Thornir; I've had to use something like it at my job, when I have to wind up explaining to little old ladies over the phone why, in general, (Wonderdrug) is so durned expensive.
> 
> I figure, personally, the best way to implement price controls here would be to, at the same time, subsidize R&D, to try to keep the pipeline of new medications coming. I'm not sure how likely this would be, but having the Medicare Part D drug benefit come along will make it much more likely some form of price controls will be put into place.
> 
> Brad



As a canadian, recently relocated to the US, my take on price controls and government subsidy for R&D ... as most know Canadian health care is cheap and accessible to all.  Yes, but, because of the government capping the amount they will pay doctors, doctors are forced to see patients for some insanely short period of time (ie. ten minute appointments) in order to pay for their practises.  In addition, because they don't have to pay, everyone and their dog trots off to the emergency room or doctors office everytime they hiccup or stub their toe, putting even more stress on an overburdenned sytem.  In the US health care is expensive, but it definitely makes people think before going in.  Also, you generally get to spend enough time with the doctor for him or her to find out what is actually wrong, and when you are scheduled for surgery, you generally get it.  All of these things do not happen in Canada.

As far as subsidized R&D, who do you think pays for those subsidies?  The tax payers ... in Canada, our government subsidizes the drug companies (and alot of industries for that matter) and the population now faces one of the highest tax rates in the world (next to some of the European countries).  A couple of years ago, the organization that ranks the worlds economy stated that Canada is overtaxed and underfunded, dropping our credit rating to below that of most first world countries.  It is not unusual for a middle class income to pay close to fifty percent of their income in direct taxes (ie. provincial and federal income tax).

Just my two cents on subsidies and price controls.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 13, 2004)

RPGgirl said:
			
		

> As a canadian, recently relocated to the US, my take on price controls and government subsidy for R&D ... as most know Canadian health care is cheap and accessible to all.  Yes, but, because of the government capping the amount they will pay doctors, doctors are forced to see patients for some insanely short period of time (ie. ten minute appointments) in order to pay for their practises.  In addition, because they don't have to pay, everyone and their dog trots off to the emergency room or doctors office everytime they hiccup or stub their toe, putting even more stress on an overburdenned sytem.  In the US health care is expensive, but it definitely makes people think before going in.  Also, you generally get to spend enough time with the doctor for him or her to find out what is actually wrong, and when you are scheduled for surgery, you generally get it.  All of these things do not happen in Canada.
> 
> As far as subsidized R&D, who do you think pays for those subsidies?  The tax payers ... in Canada, our government subsidizes the drug companies (and alot of industries for that matter) and the population now faces one of the highest tax rates in the world (next to some of the European countries).  A couple of years ago, the organization that ranks the worlds economy stated that Canada is overtaxed and underfunded, dropping our credit rating to below that of most first world countries.  It is not unusual for a middle class income to pay close to fifty percent of their income in direct taxes (ie. provincial and federal income tax).
> 
> Just my two cents on subsidies and price controls.




Oh, yes.  I have a lot of relatives in Canada and have heard the stories.  My Great Aunt was diagnosed with cancer.  She was considered a fairly high priority patient and so she was able to have surgery scheduled in three months.  One of my Great Uncles was an anesthesiologist for at a hospital.  At age 64 he was the youngest anesthesiologist on staff (one of only three total), because nobody wanted to take on that risky a career for the poor pay the doctors received (I guess he still had malpractice insurance to purchase, which was a huge chunk of his salary).  There is a reason we have some of the best medical care in the world here in the US.


----------



## RPGgirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Oh, yes. I have a lot of relatives in Canada and have heard the stories. My Great Aunt was diagnosed with cancer. She was considered a fairly high priority patient and so she was able to have surgery scheduled in three months. One of my Great Uncles was an anesthesiologist for at a hospital. At age 64 he was the youngest anesthesiologist on staff (one of only three total), because nobody wanted to take on that risky a career for the poor pay the doctors received (I guess he still had malpractice insurance to purchase, which was a huge chunk of his salary). There is a reason we have some of the best medical care in the world here in the US.



My father-in-law was diagnosed with severe heart disease and needed to go in for bypass surgery. After the waiting lists and what not for surgery, he ended up being scheduled six months after the original diagnosis. The day before he was supposed to be admitted, the hospital called him to say the OR had been double booked and his surgery was bumped until three weeks later. He died a week later of a massive heart attack, a month before his fifty third birthday.

My father, a pipefitter by trade and physicall fit, spent eight months going back and forth to the doctors office complaining of fatigue, sleeplessness, and general ill health. Each time the doctor patted him on the back and said take it easy, don't work too hard, take these pills, etc. At no point did an appointment last more than ten minutes or referred to a specialist. One day he came in looking yellow, and the doctor automatically assumed he had scirosis of the liver from drinking too much. My father told him he only had the occassional beer, but the doctor did not believe him, and put him off for a couple of more months. By the time, the doctor took the time to refer him to a specialist for exploratory surgery, they found massive scarring on his liver and it was revealed he had hepatitis C and needed a transplant immediately. It looked like the scarring had been there for twenty years or so, so they guessed he contracted it as a child. Less than a year later, two months after a transplant, he died because a nurse in the hospital on the transplant ward came to work with the flu. He wasn't even fifty.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jul 14, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Any of the Hummer commercials. As if driving a huge beast of a gas hog isn't irritating enough, they act as if being obnoxious while driving the damn truck is cool, because you've got a big truck and everyone will let you get away with it.
> 
> Sorry, but anything that is built like a tank and needs to have an extra safety grill built _underneath_ the front end so it won't crush a normal sized car in an accident doesn't belong on the road.
> 
> I hate Hummers.




I don't think I could bring myself to purchasing a vehicle that sounds like it's named after a sex act.


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 14, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Those things are freaking scary man...
> 
> I can't stress enough that those things seriously freak me out.  I'm not kidding.




So, are you saying that you don't like tha moooooooon?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jul 14, 2004)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> "I don't want to be a famous artist, I just want to hold a paintbrush with less pain" --- which translates in my mind as "I want to be a loser who doesn't stick it out from the crowd and never does anything with my life." IMO, if you pick up a paintbrush, you should have _aspirations_ to be a great at painting (not necessarily museum great, but good enough to sell your work if you wanted) or else you really have no business even lifting that brush at all. Go do something else you could be great at... Why people are willing to accept mediocrity for themselves and their loved ones is beyond me when there is clearly a choice.




Because the alternative is: DO NOTHING... EVER.

I have a lot of trouble with a Muscular Dystrophy related condition. Sometimes I can't hold a fork. Sometimes, I can't open my hands at all. On those days, I do not aspire to be the world's greatest writer. I would really just like to hold a pencil. On those days, I don't want to be Emeril Lagasse. I just want to hold a knife to make a sandwich for lunch. 

I'm glad they make a pill I can take that lets me use my hands, even if I won't be writing war & peace or winning the Iron Chef competition.

Or even the Iron_Chef's respect, because he seems to think that being crippled means I'm not alowed to want to do something any healthy person can do without thinking.


----------



## Ottergame (Jul 14, 2004)

Those damn Scion commercials.  Or anything with canned techno or aimed at the "urban youth".


----------

